# Fish finder/transducer help needed...



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello guys, I did a post a little ago about my machine not reading good in deeper waters (200’ to 400’ish) few guys advised me to get a 1k thru hull transducer but that ducer is not comparable with any of my current machines and there where not serving me well anyway so I am Going to buy new machine and new ducer, so here is what I am leaning towards:

Garmin 942XS
Airmar B-164 1K 50/200kW

I called Airmar and they told that If I am not going any deeper then 800’ the B-117 should serve me very well, anyone has one installed by any chance?

They also told me about the thruhull chirp I would get more out the machine, any thoughts?

if anyone here has any better options or ideas, please share I am open to ideas.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

1k minimum.
avoid the shoot thru hull design.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> 1k minimum.
> avoid the shoot thru hull design.


Thanks for your reply, is there any problem related with the thru hull ducer that I should be aware of it, other then putting a hole on the hull?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A thru hull typically is installed in a sealed box filled with a special oil. There is no hole in the hull, that’s why it’s called a Thru-hull. It shoots through the hull.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Garmin 942XS
> Airmar B-164 1K 50/200kW



No! That has No knobs and is Touch screen....NO!
That X-Ducer will work but it is NOT a Chirp X-Ducer, so your loosing the bennifit of CHIRP.

Get a Garmin 1042xsv & Airmar B175M


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

To Help with X-Ducer confusion....... 

Shoot Thru is in a Box and shoots thru the Fiberglass hull

Thru Hull has a hole cut in the hull and is mounted so it's exposed outside the hull.....

Call me if you want my help 850 207-4632


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boardfeet said:


> A thru hull typically is installed in a sealed box filled with a special oil. There is no hole in the hull, that’s why it’s called a Thru-hull. It shoots through the hull.


Thanks for explaining it, I am a newby on offshore.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> No! That has No knobs and is Touch screen....NO!
> That X-Ducer will work but it is NOT a Chirp X-Ducer, so your loosing the bennifit of CHIRP.
> 
> Get a Garmin 1042xsv & Airmar B175M


Great point Bobby, I was thinking the same thing and even ask the vendor about how the touch screen would work with wet finger, he said “don’t worry you will be alright” of course lol


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> To Help with X-Ducer confusion.......
> 
> Shoot Thru is in a Box and shoots thru the Fiberglass hull
> 
> ...


That’s what I have learn from my limited research, Bobby I will call you later today about this if you don’t mind, thanks again!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Call Bobby and talk to him. I spoke with him yesterday about a boat im having built at the end of the year for him to do some installations.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Lipz I agree with Bobby, I love the 1042 because it isn't touch screen, which a touch screen is a pain in the ass running offshore.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

What kind of boat do you have and what kind of fishing do you do mostly?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

boomshakalaka said:


> What kind of boat do you have and what kind of fishing do you do mostly?


I have a 25’ walk around and we mostly Do bottom fishing, probably 90% of the time bottom fishing


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

kmerr80 said:


> Call Bobby and talk to him. I spoke with him yesterday about a boat im having built at the end of the year for him to do some installations.


Yes, I will thanks!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't be afraid of a transom mount ducer, probably folks will give me crap for that. All you need around here for bottom fishing and they have them with all the features you want.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Lipz I agree with Bobby, I love the 1042 because it isn't touch screen, which a touch screen is a pain in the ass running offshore.


Thanks dude, I went fishing with a buddy of mine few times and he had 2 touch screen units and Once in a while he was complaining about the screen, would be great to have touch screen and the buttons so you could choose


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I fished many , many years with a 1K shoot thru hull x-ducer. (The special fluid is antifreeze BTW) it did just fine for me. it's ease to go overboard with the electronics, it'll add up fast... then by the time you install it, there's something better on the market. shoot for the middle of the road stuff.... get what will work for YOU, not your buddies....


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Realtor said:


> I fished many , many years with a 1K shoot thru hull x-ducer. (The special fluid is antifreeze BTW) it did just fine for me. it's ease to go overboard with the electronics, it'll add up fast... then by the time you install it, there's something better on the market. shoot for the middle of the road stuff.... get what will work for YOU, not your buddies....


I agree 100%, I feel Very comfortable Staying In the middle, I hate the feeling of spending too much or cutting myself short and regret. My dilema is, this boat i am planning to keep for another 2 years and then get something bigger or better at least, but I the meanwhile I want to be able to enjoy it, we spend lotta money to get out there to be fishing “blind” or guessing, I started of with a budget of $2,000 for new electronics and I think it is a reasonable number I think but correct me if I am wrong, I don’t want or need the latest, finest electronics, I just want to be able to find the structure if it Is holding any fish properly or at least close enough, and not have to drop in every spot to find out basically. We have spots that mark no fish and we have bites, and lotta of them mark fish but no bites, it is very frustrating. We did several adjustments and still.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you answered your own question, if you buy new electronics today for a boat you're moving up from in 2 years... 

I'd go this route.... save your $$ for the new boat in 2 years..... my 2 cents... 









Humminbird Helix 7 Chirp Mega DI GPS G3 Fish Finder/Chartplotter


The Helix 7 CHIRP MEGA DI GPS G3 fish finder features MEGA Down Imaging, Dual Spectrum CHIRP Sonar, AutoChart Live, GPS and Humminbird Basemap built-in. The 7in, ultra-wide display gives you ample room to view the many pre-loaded split screen view options.




www.sportsmans.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

So I cut this Big Ass-Hole in my Boat.


This is no good!!




www.pensacolafishingforum.com





Man cut a hole in that boat, quit playing with it!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I think you answered your own question, if you buy new electronics today for a boat you're moving up from in 2 years...
> 
> I'd go this route.... save your $$ for the new boat in 2 years..... my 2 cents...
> 
> ...


I'd drop the extra coin for a 10" screen.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> So I cut this Big Ass-Hole in my Boat.
> 
> 
> This is no good!!
> ...


That’s awesome, I guess you used something different that I was planning to get, because the one I saw online was round and should only need to drill a hole put it in it and tied it, or should need to be built down like you did? Is that a purpose for it? Trying to stay on the clear water away from bubbles? Just trying to understand, sorry for the questions


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lipz said:


> That’s awesome, I guess you used something different that I was planning to get, because the one I saw online was round and should only need to drill a hole put it in it and tied it, or should need to be built down like you did? Is that a purpose for it? Trying to stay on the clear water away from bubbles? Just trying to understand, sorry for the questions


Yeah that’s a completely different setup. The tilted elements where you just drill a hole and tight them down work great also. The reason I say stay away from the shoot thru hull models is because you lose power shooting thru the hull. Your 1k would suddenly become a 600watt unit. But some go this route and love it. All depends on your target and what depth your fishing. If you stay in water 400’ and shallower, 600 watts is fine. If you plan to deepdrop for grouper, tiles, or swords, go with a quality 1k unit and ducer.

Me personally, If I still fished offshore, I wouldn’t waste the money on anything less than a 1k ducer and machine.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey it's time to get you back in salt water.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Joey it's time to get you back in salt water.


There‘s no catfish out their Buddy.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> Yeah that’s a completely different setup. The tilted elements where you just drill a hole and tight them down work great also. The reason I say stay away from the shoot thru hull models is because you lose power shooting thru the hull. Your 1k would suddenly become a 600watt unit. But some go this route and love it. All depends on your target and what depth your fishing. If you stay in water 400’ and shallower, 600 watts is fine. If you plan to deepdrop for grouper, tiles, or swords, go with a quality 1k unit and ducer.
> 
> Me personally, If I still fished offshore, I wouldn’t waste the money on anything less than a 1k ducer and machine.


Wow, thanks taking your time educating me on this, it totally makes sense now. Yes the B-164 (bronze) I was looking for it requires to be drilled thru the hull 2.5” diameter hole roughly and it gets “tied” on it. I will know more about once I use 1k ducer but from what heard that’s the only to go for the grounds we being fishing and species we are targeting. I am going to run my numbers and once I come with a decision I will post some pictures here, and hopefully lots of great reports on the section bellow this one. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Joey....I still have the mold to make that box for the B-260 or the likes of that same shape.
Lipz......It's Not a 2 1/2in hole.........It's a 3 3/4in hole for a B-164 [which is obsolete now] or any of the 1000watt Tilted element units like the one I suggested B-175M


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This was a Grady WA I fixed.....A dealer in Ft Walton Beach did it....Note in the foreground at the top.....The hacked hole where the X-Ducer used to be.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief did they use a chain saw.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> Joey....I still have the mold to make that box for the B-260 or the likes of that same shape.
> Lipz......It's Not a 2 1/2in hole.........It's a 3 3/4in hole for a B-164 [which is obsolete now] or any of the 1000watt Tilted element units like the one I suggested B-175M


Thanks Bobby for correcting me, I didn’t look at the specs I just guesstimated lol, and yes I am considering the B-175 now they have LOW MIDIUM and HIGH, so you are suggesting the MEDIUM, I was thinking about the high which goes from 132 up to 210, I never fished waters deeper then 700’ ish


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lipz said:


> Thanks Bobby for correcting me, I didn’t look at the specs I just guesstimated lol, and yes I am considering the B-175 now they have LOW MIDIUM and HIGH, so you are suggesting the MEDIUM, I was thinking about the high which goes from 132 up to 210, I never fished waters deeper then 700’ ish


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Good grief did they use a chain saw.


Lol I was thinking the same thing, I am pretty sure I could done much better hole as a cabinet installer myself lol, they probably drilled from one side only, for clean edges you gotta start drilling one side and finish on the other side, I would think but again what do I know? I am only a cabinet guy lol


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't be afraid of the shoot through x-ducers. Like Realtor, I have an M260 that has served me well for many years. I pulled it from my previous boat and now use as a backup to the B175M (cutting that hole required a couple of shots of Wild Turkey courage) that I use as a primary running off a Garmin 1042XSV (I gotta have knobs). If you're gonna sell your boat in a couple of years, you might want to consider the M265. Unlike a thru-hull, you can remove the x-ducer from the boat and install it in your new boat. You can buy the yellow x-ducer housing from Airmar for ~$100 to install the x-ducer on new boat. Whatever you do, get in touch with Semperfishing on THT. He'll likely beat any deal you can find and is a wealth of knowledge on marine electronics.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lil' Scout said:


> Don't be afraid of the shoot through x-ducers. Like Realtor, I have an M260 that has served me well for many years. I pulled it from my previous boat and now use as a backup to the B175M (cutting that hole required a couple of shots of Wild Turkey courage) that I use as a primary running off a Garmin 1042XSV (I gotta have knobs). If you're gonna sell your boat in a couple of years, you might want to consider the M265. Unlike a thru-hull, you can remove the x-ducer from the boat and install it in your new boat. You can buy the yellow x-ducer housing from Airmar for ~$100 to install the x-ducer on new boat. Whatever you do, get in touch with Semperfishing on THT. He'll likely beat any deal you can find and is a wealth of knowledge on marine electronics.


Thanks for the information, I take a consideration on the M265 for sure. If you don’t mind I have few question, how deep you normally fish? What type of boat? What type of fishing you do? How do you like the B175M? Thanks again for educating me.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

M-260 & M-265......Not Chirp.......Having had a M- series in the past.....I wish I had just went on and installed the thru hull unit.

B=175M was suggested due to your wanting to go deeper.

a Freq of say 200 is for shallower water......and a Freq of 50 is for deeper water....These are old numbers of non Chirp units, but you get the idea.... The B 175M is the unit I've installed multi times and all happy customers.

You might also thing about buying the "Mix & Match" I try and do that whenever possible.

Mix & Match is to build for the future....It costs no more.
What it is......X-ducer has a 6ft cable on it......Then has another cable that plugs into that 6ft cable.....The other end is specific to your pick of electronic's.......IF......down the road..........someone decides to change brads of electronic's......Just that cable gets changed.....It will plug into the X0ducer 6ft cable and then hood to say....Simrad.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> M-260 & M-265......Not Chirp.......Having had a M- series in the past.....I wish I had just went on and installed the thru hull unit.
> 
> B=175M was suggested due to your wanting to go deeper.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Bobby for sharing your wisdom, so Do happen to know roughly The depth your customer who got the B-175M where fishing? And let’s say if we go with that one it still gonna work fine in shallow waters Like 100’? Or it is made for deeper? Sorry for the stupid questions, also please send me a private message with a rough estimate to replace One of my fish finders with a 1042 and install a thru hull ducer I can send you pictures of the hull if needed, thanks again.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been running the 1042xsv/B175M combo for about a year. It's been good from shallow water out to 400' but haven't had a chance to test it deeper. No doubt it will do fine much deeper if properly tuned. I think it's an all around good transducer. There are some screen shots of over 1k' out there. If you decide to do the install, it's pretty easy. You're welcome to borrow my hole saw which I have specifically for the B175 size transducer. Also I have an extra 12 to 8 pin Garmin cable which you'll need and you're welcome to have.

Another option is to use a GT51tm which is a transom mount with side/down scan + 600w medium chirp. I had one on my old boat and I was using it out to 600'. I was blow away at how well it performed in deeper water. It will be a much easer install as well.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

https://www.airmar.com/uploads/brochures/SINGLE_BAND_CHIRP_Comparison.pdf


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Xpac said:


> I've been running the 1042xsv/B175M combo for about a year. It's been good from shallow water out to 400' but haven't had a chance to test it deeper. No doubt it will do fine much deeper if properly tuned. I think it's an all around good transducer. There are some screen shots of over 1k' out there. If you decide to do the install, it's pretty easy. You're welcome to borrow my hole saw which I have specifically for the B175 size transducer. Also I have an extra 12 to 8 pin Garmin cable which you'll need and you're welcome to have.
> 
> Another option is to use a GT51tm which is a transom mount with side/down scan + 600w medium chirp. I had one on my old boat and I was using it out to 600'. I was blow away at how well it performed in deeper water. It will be a much easer install as well.


Thank a lot Xpac, now I am more confident about my choice and I really like about the side scan ducer, I will probably be adding that as well, but thanks a lot for sharing the real world information, that’s what I was looking for. I will will be sending you a msg later about the installation, thanks again!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> https://www.airmar.com/uploads/brochures/SINGLE_BAND_CHIRP_Comparison.pdf


Thanks dude!!! I am going with the B175M, the link you sent was very helpful. Lots of great people on this forum.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Lipz said:


> Thanks dude!!! I am going with the B175M, the link you sent was very helpful. Lots of great people on this forum.


That's a good choice. It'll do fine for deep dropping in the 600' range. On good days you can mark bottom with it for daytime swording, but it's not gonna mark squid at 1700'. Have fun cutting that 4" hole in the bottom of your boat. Take it slow and don't underestimate the torque when that big holesaw grabs ahold of the fiberglass.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lil' Scout said:


> That's a good choice. It'll do fine for deep dropping in the 600' range. On good days you can mark bottom with it for daytime swording, but it's not gonna mark squid at 1700'. Have fun cutting that 4" hole in the bottom of your boat. Take it slow and don't underestimate the torque when that big holesaw grabs ahold of the fiberglass.


Thanks for your feedback lil scout, yep I got a big Milwaukee drill that we use to drill Holes for drain pipes in joists and 2x4s when we are relocating toilets or showers and it has lots of torque at lower speed with a long handle so I think I just have to hold on tight Lol. I am going to order everything on Monday and start planning and trying to figure the best location to install the ducer which I think would be more towards the back of the boat, probably bellow the live well, I will have to look at the specs to see how much of space I should need For the ducer itself.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Lipz said:


> Thanks for your feedback lil scout, yep I got a big Milwaukee drill that we use to drill Holes for drain pipes in joists and 2x4s when we are relocating toilets or showers and it has lots of torque at lower speed with a long handle so I think I just have to hold on tight Lol. I am going to order everything on Monday and start planning and trying to figure the best location to install the ducer which I think would be more towards the back of the boat, probably bellow the live well, I will have to look at the specs to see how much of space I should need For the ducer itself.


Watch a few videos on YouTube first. I’ve seen one that gives great information on how to do the cleanest best install. Drill your pilot hole from the inside of your bilge drilling from top down so you know you have enough clearance to finish the install to be able to tighten the nut on the top side. I’d like to install a 1kw ducer myself but haven’t had the extra coin to purchase one.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> please send me a private message with a rough estimate to replace One of my fish finders with a 1042 and install a thru hull ducer I can send you pictures of the hull if needed, thanks again.


My number is 850 207-4632


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

IMHO , go with Bobby. I wish I had when I had mine installed on my 21 ch. I ended up taking to someone that knew how to properly do it. Yes , some outstanding people on here.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> No! That has No knobs and is Touch screen....NO!
> That X-Ducer will work but it is NOT a Chirp X-Ducer, so your loosing the bennifit of CHIRP.
> 
> Get a Garmin 1042xsv & Airmar B175M


Interesting you mention this specific transducer. I'm currently working through what should be a warranty claim to get a B175M replaced. What I thought was interesting is Garmin wanted to know the specific model then said that was an Airmar transducer, not a Garmin Airmar. WTF?! From what I was told by the tech at Legendary is if it was Garmin Airmar, Garmin would just replace it. However, because it's Airmar, I needed to contact Airmar and deal with them. Well Airmar will not replace it until an authorized dealer can run some kind of special test on the transducer to verify it's bad. Sooo, now I'm waiting on a guy from QCS Marine to come to my house and confirm what I already know. So, my point is make sure the transducer is Garmin (even though I presume it's the exact same unit) that way you can have one neck to choke instead of two. Bobby, you wouldn't happen to be authorized to test Airmar would you?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> Interesting you mention this specific transducer. I'm currently working through what should be a warranty claim to get a B175M replaced. What I thought was interesting is Garmin wanted to know the specific model then said that was an Airmar transducer, not a Garmin Airmar. WTF?! From what I was told by the tech at Legendary is if it was Garmin Airmar, Garmin would just replace it. However, because it's Airmar, I needed to contact Airmar and deal with them. Well Airmar will not replace it until an authorized dealer can run some kind of special test on the transducer to verify it's bad. Sooo, now I'm waiting on a guy from QCS Marine to come to my house and confirm what I already know. So, my point is make sure the transducer is Garmin (even though I presume it's the exact same unit) that way you can have one neck to choke instead of two. Bobby, you wouldn't happen to be authorized to test Airmar would you?


Sorry to hear about your issue, hopefully they will take care for you soon and with no cost. From what I can See mine will be garmin, but I did searched form Airmar, I thought it was only showing garmin because it was compatible.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your getting the Standard pass the buck warranty BS [No test equipment for that.]


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> Your getting the Standard pass the buck warranty BS [No test equipment for that.]


There actually is a tester, but I agree it's BS. I can connect it to two different sounders and get the same result. 


AIRMAR


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What I meant is...."I don't own the test equipment".


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lipz said:


> View attachment 1080949
> View attachment 1080950


Can’t wait to get these bad boys installed and Get sled out to try it, thanks again everyone for the help you guys are the best!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You are gonna love that 1042.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I’ve got the hole saw and a home made wrench if you need them.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> You are gonna love that 1042.





WAReilly said:


> I’ve got the hole saw and a home made wrench if you need them.


Yes Dude, one thing i am already loving, the machine it is compatible with Navionics so I have been Pin pointing few spots so as is right now I have about 500ish promising spots to try, I can plan my trip and save too, then will sync to the machine so I just have to hit navigate to and done, sounds much easier before I use to do all that but manually.

Thanks a lot WAReilly, I will let you know by Wednesday if I need it, I have someone to fix few thing around the boat and will have them to look at it and give a quote, thanks in advance!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Make sure to set up ActiveCaptain on your phone. You can sync everything before and/or after each trip.

I installed my B175M on my own, and I can say that it's a really easy job that may take an hour if you really take your time. If you're handy at all, don't pay someone to do it. 

Installing that 1042 will be a piece of cake, too. 

These are my install jobs for my 1242 and B175M. I'd be more than happy to come lend a hand if it saves you some cash.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Easy to use and picks up LY's good. lol I just have the B75M it's 600watts medium.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> Easy to use and picks up LY's good. lol
> View attachment 1080959


Let me get those numbers!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

You should already have the numbers to the Mass., unless it moved again. 🤓


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Make sure to set up ActiveCaptain on your phone. You can sync everything before and/or after each trip.
> 
> I installed my B175M on my own, and I can say that it's a really easy job that may take an hour if you really take your time. If you're handy at all, don't pay someone to do it.
> 
> ...


Yes I already download the ActiveCaptain app on my cell and iPad, and also synced all the spots I marked in Navionics, I just don’t have any maps in it yet, but my 1042 will come with the G3 so it might be a way to use that map I think.
Thanks a lot for info and the encouragement, I am very handy and was thinking about do it myself but since I had a Mecanic to re do some wiring I thought it would be nice to get all done at same time, but I will see how much he is charging and let you know, my biggest problem is time, we are super busy with bunch of kitchen remodels And renovating one condo of ourselves.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

You’ll absolutely be able to use the chart from the 1042 on your ActiveCaptain app.
Unless something has changed, your iPhone and iPad won’t sync between themselves. You’ll have to connect each one to your 1042s WiFi separately.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> You’ll absolutely be able to use the chart from the 1042 on your ActiveCaptain app.
> Unless something has changed, your iPhone and iPad won’t sync between themselves. You’ll have to connect each one to your 1042s WiFi separately.


Awesome!!! Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I installed my B175M on my own, and I can say that it's a really easy job that may take an hour if you really take your time. If you're handy at all, don't pay someone to do it.


Your's is flat out the easiest with that boat.......They are NOT all that easy, as just reaching the bottom of the bilge can be a pain when your arm is hyper extended to reach the bottom of the bilge. Making sure there is enough room to fit the nut.....after the hole is drilled in very tight surroundings.

Your boat had none of that


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lipz said:


> View attachment 1081059


Getting her done lol


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome man! look forward to some after pics. it's scary but fun in a strange way


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> View attachment 1081071


What the weather like she gona have bloody decks soon?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

New machine and ducer installed, 2 new batteries with new switch and cables, next week they are installing a new key switch and new auxiliar panel switch with battery voltage meter, USB ports, and few switches, new starter is back ordered so it will be another week without boat, I need to adjust the new screen position a little bit maybe swap position with the old one, almost ready for the fall season.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> What the weather like she gona have bloody decks soon?


I can’t wait bubba lol, I was hoping this weekend but few parts are still on back order, Hopefully in 10 days if the weather allows She will be heading south, the reports are great Everywhere and should be getting better every week.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Make sure those bilge pump(s) and switches are in good working order, those always get over looked.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> I can’t wait bubba lol, I was hoping this weekend but few parts are still on back order, Hopefully in 10 days if the weather allows She will be heading south, the reports are great Everywhere and should be getting better every week.


I’m gona try to get away 1st or 2nd week of September I’ll hit you up and see what you got going on.Have to wait untill the wife is off then the weather has to be right it just don’t line up to much!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Make sure those bilge pump(s) and switches are in good working order, those always get over looked.


For sure boat dude is right it may be over kill but I put extra I’m my little 25 2 in the front 2 in the back.on e of those 2inch pipes breaks or comes of you better have enough pumps to get it out to get in. It happens I have seen 2 in person go down it’s not good there were a lot of boats around both times but it’s very upsetting to see people in that situation if you have ever been around a family vessel and that sank when there brought aboard the horrific look on there faces not fun


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Make sure those bilge pump(s) and switches are in good working order, those always get over looked.


Right on brother I got 2 of them replaced earlier this spring and the 3rd one (Backup) is working fine, bilge pumps are a constant concern for sure


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> I’m gona try to get away 1st or 2nd week of September I’ll hit you up and see what you got going on.Have to wait untill the wife is off then the weather has to be right it just don’t line up to much!


Perfect, my boat should be ready by then, hopefully the weather will hold up


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> For sure boat dude is right it may be over kill but I put extra I’m my little 25 2 in the front 2 in the back.on e of those 2inch pipes breaks or comes of you better have enough pumps to get it out to get in. It happens I have seen 2 in person go down it’s not good there were a lot of boats around both times but it’s very upsetting to see people in that situation if you have ever been around a family vessel and that sank when there brought aboard the horrific look on there faces not fun


I agree, it is definitely a horrible situation, my buddies went thru that few years ago and it is not fun, I have 3 installed on the hull and a spare one that I can trow in to help and a manual one too lol


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> You’ll absolutely be able to use the chart from the 1042 on your ActiveCaptain app.
> Unless something has changed, your iPhone and iPad won’t sync between themselves. You’ll have to connect each one to your 1042s WiFi separately.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lipz said:


> View attachment 1081079


WAReilly everything got transferred successfully from ActiveCaptain, so far so good It was quick and easy, Looks like your mobile device connects to the head unit like you said, pretty cool...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

With a screen like that I would be a dog around 30 squirrels which way to go first.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> With a screen like that I would be a dog around 30 squirrels which way to go first.


Yep to many places to play out there! Don’t stick to those spots to much you got a good transducer now find your own too!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

jwilson1978 said:


> Yep to many places to play out there! Don’t stick to those spots to much you got a good transducer now find your own too!


That’s right! My best spots are the ones I ran over. That B175M will serve you well.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

The spots you see there are rocks, humps, holes, Shadows or other things I had Seen and marked on Navionics that would be worth to check it out and you guys are 100% right those are good starting point, I will have to spent some time and money trolling around then and double checking what is marking fish and worth few drops.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You get the G3 Vision maps you will see why all those spots are marked.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> You get the G3 Vision maps you will see why all those spots are marked.


Correct, on Navionics I can change the filters so it is unbelievable what it is out there, so drop a pin here and there, next thing you know you got 700 new spots to try lol


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW that is pretty awesome, the Vision maps are like that, show every bump and ripple on the bottom.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

You probably know this already but just in case, make sure the B175 is unplugged when you're messing with the 1042 out of the water. It won't take long to fry your new toy.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Xpac said:


> You probably know this already but just in case, make sure the B175 is unplugged when you're messing with the 1042 out of the water. It won't take long to fry your new toy.


Really so there water cooled? Or what you got my attention! Tell more please I’m being serious you mean the unit or the transducer?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Xpac said:


> You probably know this already but just in case, make sure the B175 is unplugged when you're messing with the 1042 out of the water. It won't take long to fry your new toy.


You can turn transducer xmit off on the the 1042. I do this whenever I put the boat away after a trip.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Xpac said:


> You probably know this already but just in case, make sure the B175 is unplugged when you're messing with the 1042 out of the water. It won't take long to fry your new toy.


Thanks a lot for the heads up, i would never think of burning them since they use water to cool off.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> Really so there water cooled? Or what you got my attention! Tell more please I’m being serious you mean the unit or the transducer?


Yes, here is what i found 




__





Potential damage to a transducer when running out of the water | Garmin Customer Support


Garmin Support Center is where you will find answers to frequently asked questions and resources to help with all of your Garmin products.




support.garmin.com


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Lil' Scout said:


> You can turn transducer xmit off on the the 1042. I do this whenever I put the boat away after a trip.


I look into that, i had only used it for few minutes, still have a lot to learn, thanks for the tip.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> Thanks a lot for the heads up, i would never think of burning them since they use water to cool off.


Do they?I have no idea I would like to know.Never have mine on out of the water but accidents happen. I won’t to know more on this. The transducer over heats or the unit?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Do they?I have no idea I would like to know.Never have mine on out of the water but accidents happen. I won’t to know more on this. The transducer over heats or the unit?


Sorry you were faster on the draw


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> I look into that, i had only used it for few minutes, still have a lot to learn, thanks for the tip.





Lipz said:


> Yes, here is what i found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks this is something I did know know great info to know!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> Thanks this is something I did know know great info to know!


Same here, i would never think of something like this, but makes totally sense.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hit menu and it gives you the option to pause transducer.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Hit menu and it gives you the option to pause transducer.


Thanks dude, I will mess with the machine this weekend, did your machine came with the G3 installed in the machine or you had to download it thru the ActiveCaptain app and install it? On mine it didn’t came with it, so I downloaded in the app and hopefully it will transfer to the machine, but it does not show on the app charts, kind of weird


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine came with standard G3 maps, I just got the micro SD card with the Vision maps, they don't install they stay on the SD card, will not work unless the SD card is in.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I just installed the replacement B175M I got from Garmin. The other one was less than a year old and hadn't worked right since may. Finally determined I had a bad transducer. I suspect someone jumped on my boat when it was on the rack and tried to steal numbers. I clear all my numbers after every trip but didn't turn off the transducer. I now turn the transducer off as part of my "end of the trip" routine.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Mine came with standard G3 maps, I just got the micro SD card with the Vision maps, they don't install they stay on the SD card, will not work unless the SD card is in.


Good stuff, thanks for the info!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Boat-Dude said:


> You get the G3 Vision maps you will see why all those spots are marked.


I thought about getting one but never pulled the trigger. Got any good screen shots? I haven't seen any from our local area.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

To prevent your transducer from running while our of the water, you can quickly press the power button. This will give you an option menu on the right side of the screen. The bottom option is “Disable all sonar.” You can then turn your Garmin off, and even if it accidentally powers back on, your ducer won’t be powered.

You will have to enable your sonar when you turn your Garmin back on. Once you power your Garmin back up, press the power button quickly, and you’ll get the same menu.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Xpac said:


> I thought about getting one but never pulled the trigger. Got any good screen shots? I haven't seen any from our local area.


The one on the last page is all I have so far. But this video is pretty good I found and it's for our area.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> The one on the last page is all I have so far. But this video is pretty good I found and it's for our area.


I am sold, take my money!!!
i got most of the those contours marked at the Niple area lol, man that’s pretty awesome, I am ordering one for sure, I use that relief shading on Navionics and it is awesome, now to be able to use while fishing is no brain.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> To prevent your transducer from running while our of the water, you can quickly press the power button. This will give you an option menu on the right side of the screen. The bottom option is “Disable all sonar.” You can then turn your Garmin off, and even if it accidentally powers back on, your ducer won’t be powered.
> 
> You will have to enable your sonar when you turn your Garmin back on. Once you power your Garmin back up, press the power button quickly, and you’ll get the same menu.


Right on brother, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Lipz said:


> I am sold, take my money!!!
> i got most of the those contours marked at the Niple area lol, man that’s pretty awesome, I am ordering one for sure, I use that relief shading on Navionics and it is awesome, now to be able to use while fishing is no brain.


Thanks Dude! They've definitely come a long way with their mapping.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> Same here, i would never think of something like this, but makes totally sense.





Boat-Dude said:


> The one on the last page is all I have so far. But this video is pretty good I found and it's for our area.


good video got to laughing at the part close to where he started showing the 3D part his finger was on one of my best spots!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Leaving a X-Ducer fire up out of the water is a bad thing. Older cheap transom mounts it wouldn't hurt bad. Such as not turning electronic's OFF and loading it on the trailer and driving home....Only to find it still ON as your cleaning the boat. Now 1000 watt units..... I limit to about 30 seconds for testing a new install. The high power units build heat... Water cools them. M style has a container full of Glycol to cool them.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Leaving a X-Ducer fire up out of the water is a bad thing. Older cheap transom mounts it wouldn't hurt bad. Such as not turning electronic's OFF and loading it on the trailer and driving home....Only to find it still ON as your cleaning the boat. Now 1000 watt units..... I limit to about 30 seconds for testing a new install. The high power units build heat... Water cools them. *M style has a container full of Glycol to cool them.*


Good to know thx.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone try to run the G3 vision card in Homeport or Base Camp? Does it work?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Xpac said:


> Anyone try to run the G3 vision card in Homeport or Base Camp? Does it work?


I will know more about it tomorrow, mine just got delivered Today.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Don't be rubb'in your goober on it! LOL


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> Don't be rubb'in your gubber on it! LOL


lol man I cant wait to head and fish, it’s taking forever to get the boat ready, not to mention all the money lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> lol man I cant wait to head and fish, it’s taking forever to get the boat ready, not to mention all the money lol


Offshore fishing is a money Pitt for sure. Think about my dumb ass in T town dragging a boat down for 25 years and driving down hitting the piers before that! Your fixing to get in a whole new world out there .Hope we can get together on a trip soon mabe even go out to the floaters and take some pics of Fat Jax II blooding up his decks.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> Offshore fishing is a money Pitt for sure. Think about my dumb ass in T town dragging a boat down for 25 years and driving down hitting the piers before that! Your fixing to get in a whole new world out there .Hope we can get together on a trip soon mabe even go out to the floaters and take some pics of Fat Jax II blooding up his decks.


Yes it is expensive, but if I could go back In time I would do it again, I was raise fishing freshwater and didn’t start fishing saltwater (Inshore) until 2008ish, I am still learning and just realized that budgets and offshore fishing doesn’t go well together lol, I guess my budgets were never realistic, I am very excited about the trip, now the floaters might need a little extra planning lol, speaking of Fat Jax ll What a nice rig A real fishing machine, or almost anything you want Call it with a deck like that you Can do about anything you want lol


----------

